# Welsh TT'ers



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Lets have some numbers and maybe we can arrange some get togethers etc......

Names and car will be helpful too 

I'm Welshgar aka Gareth
Avus silver 225 ttc '02

From Church Village Nr Pontypridd/Talbot Green.

Can we keep to only the Welshies in here atm please, need to Grow in force first :wink:

8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Me 

Slightly modded 225

living in Caerleon

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unmolested 2001 Amulet Red 225 TTC.. Pembroke.. Not a Welshie, but English man living in Wales. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Unmolested 2001 Amulet Red 225 TTC.. Pembroke.. Not a Welshie, but English man living in Wales. :wink:
> Hoggy.


That'll have to do :lol: :lol:

Anyone else around?? there has to be more From the Principality on here !!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

chris - swansea
not as modded as Mr Conlechi but on the way :lol:


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi standard 1.8 black pontypridd
steve & chris


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi I`m David

06 190, Silver, Milltex dual outlet, AP Coilovers, Vortex 18s, short shifter, Spacers. (Zimmer in boot  )

Living in Porthcawl Home for the aged and bewildered. :? 8) :wink:

TTFN


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too.

Jay, used to own www.ttspares.com, sold to another forum member in August.

Currently got a stop gap TT before i can find the right QS


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Top effort Gents.... well on our way for a mini meet.

anymore for anymore??!!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

we have had some cracking Welsh meets over the years.
Mark has done us proud


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about a club stand at the All Types VW show at Bodelwyddan Castle on the 16th of May. It is organised by the same people who run Ultimate Dubs. The website is www.all-types.co.uk


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

I am the only one from north wales? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

You must be very lonely smarties24 :lol: :lol:

Only joking 

TTFN


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

the rest have all moved South :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

welshgar said:


> the rest have all moved South :wink:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi, Too far West for most things, except emptyish roads.  
Hoggy.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

mee =] from rhondda , lets get a meet together!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Right you Welsh lot  
I will be taking over from Mark(Conlechi) as the New South Wales TTOC Rep.

It will be a hard task to follow Mark's repping over the last 3years, but Ill give it my best.

Who.s up for a local meet in March?
I will put a new thread up this week with all the details.
Thanks
Jay

later


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Me  
Swansea, I am up for it could get JJTT to come along too(brother) he's living in Margam [smiley=gossip.gif]

Jamo


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm there fella 

Keeping up the Welsh massive


----------



## purdie2 (Dec 9, 2008)

i'm up for it work permiting 8)


----------



## JohnR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Would definetly be keen for a meet. Live in the Bridgend area but willing to travel.
I have a red TTS my second TT. My first was a QS which really sold me on the marque
JohnR1


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JohnR1 said:


> Would definetly be keen for a meet. Live in the Bridgend area but willing to travel.
> I have a red TTS my second TT. My first was a QS which really sold me on the marque
> JohnR1


Hi John 

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

id be up for this
depending on where and what dates


----------



## Dharm (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi ALL

Im from Cardiff and would be interested in a meet, Please let me know when and were Please

Thanks
Dharm


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See Topic

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=165392


----------



## lee.lambretta (Feb 25, 2010)

hi me lee mid glamorgan 225 denim ,will be up 4 ride out 8)


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum lee  Hope to see you at a few meets


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gentle NUDGE 

some of you might not have seen Jay's meet , here  viewtopic.php?f=3&t=165392

get your names down and see you there :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------

